# Spec-V Cunningham Race Today



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

Peter Cunningham is going to be on speedvision (speed tv) at 3 eastern time, maybe its 4 oclock

I have never watched him race yet, its a 04 spec v, runs 250hp and 200 tq, supposed to be a heck of a contender

here are some links for info
http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?pagetype=2&form_article=5565

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may03/cunningham/

it amazes me, how "stock" they are running, i was just thinking how close i could get to their car, i just want to preserve the interior on mine so, the rollcage is out heheh

but how do they get 250hp, somehow they sacrificed torque, cause just intake header exaust will get you over 200 on both, i am guessing cams?

and would their upgraded fuel system actually ad that much hp?

Just thinking aloud

Chris


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

has to do with compression ratio, ports on the heads, lighter valvetrain, cams, prolly a custom intake manifold, etc, etc.


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i dont see any change to heads or intake manifold

valvetrain yeah, cams, probably

how does a lighter valvetrain affect the hp to tq ratio?

Chris


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lighter components means it takes less energy to make them do their work


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i understand that, but i dont see why a lighter componet would increase horsepower at the loss of torque is my thoughts

chris


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Ask the underpants gnomes. 
step 1: collect underpants
step 2:
step 3: Profit

but here, it is:
Step 1: make race car
Step 2: 
Step 3: lots more HP and Tq than our cars, but 50 more horses than pound feet of tq


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its just got to do with the way the engine is made. hondas bc of the vtec make a ton of hp but not alot of torque....diesels can sometimes make 500hp and 1000 ft/lbs of torque. i can tell you why exactly but its all in the engineering of the engine


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i unerstand alot about that stuff
but he runs a spec v engine, and with nothing but intake headers and exaust you get about 200tq

they have obviously done more than that, but i was wondering how they got that much hp, with no more torque, my only guess is the cam's, but i dont understand how a cam effects the hp to tq ratio, or if th


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

ere is another way to give up tq for hp?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

chrispy said:


> *ere is another way to give up tq for hp? *


exactly. After a certain rpm, you make more hp than torque. Lighter internals allow the engine to rev quicker, and at higher rpms(where more power can be made) for longer periods of time than stock engines can. There's a good article on nissanperformancemag.com that fully explains how cams work and make power. I think you'll find it a good read.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I noticed there was a little flame or sparks coming out of the side of Spec V Cunningham was racing. What was up with that?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

probably running a little on the rich side. it's just unused fuel burning up in the pipe. his car doesnt have a cat or muffler either


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah, they custom designed the exaust, goes out to the passengers side, when they are driving and shift down, unused fuel gets burnt late, and you get fire 

you can see it on many race cars if you look at the right time, my father has dozens of pictures from overcast days and other lowlight races where the flames really show up


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

They use an engine mgt system like Motec, high octane race fuel, new cams, open exhaust, open intake, balanced, polished, possibly high compression pistons, and all the other good mods they can make per the rules. From what I understand they have done a lot of developement on the engine and can easily get more power at the expence of reliability. All the cars are pretty well developed for that series.

There is also the Archangel/Lamz team running two Nissan Sentra SE-R's in the Grand Am cup series. 

http://www.archangelmotorsports.com/


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks for the link with info on cams, it was very interresting

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Some photos if anybody is interested... These came from the Grand Am Cup race at Mid Ohio. The cars will next be running at Virginia International Raceway (VIR) on October 4.

http://www.theracesite.com/photocap...ostj2-&pic_id=10&form_article=5501&form_cat=5

http://www.theracesite.com/photocap...ostj2-&pic_id=11&form_article=5501&form_cat=5


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I would just like to say that that is awesome, . Later,
Fletch


----------

